# Ziero Fahrräder Eltville - kennt die jemand?



## RheingauBiker (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


in der gestrigen Ausgabe des Wiesbadener Kurier war eine halbseitige Anzeige von Fahrrad Ziero in Eltville, Rheingaustr. 10.

Laut der Anzeige bauen sie Wunschräder, auch Hardtails und Fullies.

Dort gibt es heute und morgen ein Frühlingsfest, _"Tausch Aktion alt gegen Neu! 20 % Rabatt auf Neupreis!"_

Bei Google gibt es genau einen Treffer (!) zu dem Namen 

Kennt jemand von euch den Laden?


Ciao,


der RheingauBiker


----------



## Guenni3103 (3. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hat der Laden keine eigene Homepage. Ich persönlich kenne ihn auch nicht, habe mich aber mal lange mit einem Biker unterhalten, der dort 2 MTB´s gekauft hat. Er war absolut begeistert. Gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Die Rahmen werden wohl selbst geschweisst und nach Wunsch lackiert und ausgestattet. Sonderwünsche werden gerne erfüllt. Die Räder machten auf mich einen guten Eindruck, saubere Schweissnähte, gelungene Ausstattung. Scheint wohl ein Geheimtipp zu sein. Ein Besuch schadet ja nicht. Falls Du es schaffst, meld Dich anschließend mal. Viel Erfolg.
Gruß

Günter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ali-san (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo,bin neu hier.Ja,ich kenne den Laden habe mir gerade dort ein Bike bestellt.Bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit der Beratung und dem Service.
l.g.ali-san


----------

